# SanDisk Cruzer Mini 256MB Problems!



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

Okay I have a SanDisk Cruzer Mini 256MB and I have some pictures in .jpeg format on there. At home I have an XP and everything works perfectly. However when I got to the school lab, which has Mac's (version 10.2) it keeps getting an error. It's the exact same error when you don't remove a device properly from the machine. However I know I have not removed the drive so there is an error. Does anyone know why it isn't working? Also when I go home, it totally corrupts my jump drive so I have to reformat it on my 2000 compuer (on XP it won't work.)

http://www.sandisk.com/Retail/Default.aspx?CatID=1093

The website says it supports Mac's and it's only 98 that needs a driver.

Any solutions?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I think it is because it means it is ethier to be used ONLY on Mac systems, OR Windows systems.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Does it do this on all the macs at school?


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

Yes on all of the school's computers it does this. Before it used to work for a minute on one computer and then it would crash. Joefireline wouldn't the product have said it could only be used for one system?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

They don't have to say it. If they said it could be used with Macs and Windows systems at the same time, that would be false advertising. But they didn't say anything about it, so...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not knowing anything about mac's would suspect a different format
i will move you to the mac forum someone there is more likely to have the answer


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The Macs should be able to use it fine. Flash drives are usually FAT formatted because almost any OS can use it (every OS I've used has some level of support for FAT).

I've used my flash drive with Mac OS 9, Mac OS X, WinME, Win2k Pro, WinXP Home and Pro, Linux, and FreeBSD. Just as they say on the packaging, it works with both.

Do you know if other people can use their flash drives on those machines? It's possible the admin is trying to keep flash drives off of the system (although I don't see the point on a Mac...). If you can, try the flash drive on a Mac outside of the school.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

are you using any of the included sync or security software that came with the drive? if you are, thats most likely what is keeping it from working correctly on the macs, or other win pcs. but with you saying that you can't even format it on a win xp pc makes me think that there is something wrong with the drive. on a tangent thought, which of these computers that you have tried it on have usb 2?


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

The school's other removable devices work fine on the computers. I didn't install any software with my device. Everytime I plug it in I get the sign that says you have unsafely removed a device.... my xp has 2.0 while my 2000 is on 1. The schools.....I am not sure.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i think there is something wrong with the drive. i have never heard of anything like that with xp or the mac, and i use all kinds of usb devices on both.


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

Oh well, I guess this mystery will never be 100% sloved. School's over so that's okay...lol.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

oh well. i'd still get a different flash drive for next year.


----------

